# Today would have been my due date.



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)




----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry, mama.














: My thoughts have been with you these past couple weeks. We weren't due far apart. Duncan was due on Winter Solstice (21st).


----------



## no5no5 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Much love to you, Star. You and your family are still in our thoughts and prayers every single day.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

To both of you Mamas.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Hope it was gentle on you.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

i am still thinking about you guys every single day. sending you all so much love.








fiona


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Thank you all so much.







:


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm sorry again Lisa.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Thinking of you


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

I have been thinking of you and Fiona, too.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh my. Had a tough conversation with my brother Doug. He was totally flummoxed by what to say... I was telling him about the photos and he was like "what? really? like pictures holding it, uh her? I don't think I could do that, it would break my heart". I totally know he was all confused about what to say, I don't hold it against him, but man that was tough. To hear my baby girl called 'it'. Even for a second. *Sigh*


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

OH mama... that's wrenching. I can imagine how incredibly hard that was. I'm so sorry. It's awful how we discover just how much we can really take to the face on this raw journey. I hope you are holding up. I'm just so so sorry. My heart hurts for you today on the day you should be holding your precious Little.






















*Fiona Star*


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

Posted to our ddc...but you and Fiona are in my thoughts and in my heart







:

Many hugs


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Hugs to you. My ds was stillborn at 38 weeks also. His due date was so hard. On that day I sat down and wrote a letter to him about all of the memories I had with him during our time together on earth. I cherish that letter.

He would be five years old now and I still think of him every single day. I often think of him with joy. Sometimes with sadness. But the sadness is not nearly as raw as it was in those first days, weeks, and months.


----------



## maemaemama (Oct 10, 2007)

i'm sorry. what a hard day.


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)




----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Fiona








Starmama


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)




----------

